# NCAA Football has a playoff!



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

> WASHINGTON — College football will finally have a playoff. Come 2014, the BCS is dead.
> 
> A committee of university presidents on Tuesday approved the BCS commissioners' plan for a four-team playoff to start in the 2014 season.
> 
> ...


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/06/26/college-football-playoffs_n_1628960.html

Still on the fence about this :confused02:

I think there are to many SEC haters out there


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

It's about damn time.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm glad they worked out their 'only conference champions or top 4' problem the way they did. It would have left out some really good teams the way Delaney wanted things if you had the best two teams in the same conference and only one could be conf. champ.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Bama is gonna take it no matter so it dont matter


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

This is gonna have more teams complaining than ever. The top two teams were hard enough to decide on, now they have four teams to choose.

Imagine what happens when a team is left out when they've beaten one of the playoff teams and each have one loss? I don't really keep up with college ball but I don't see this working out well.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Good news for Oklahoma,FL St, Boise ect ect always seems that they are high ranking even though they don't do squat


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Are the conference bowl games still happening? I like the playoff system, but with other bowl games happening it kinda ruins it. I mean I wouldn't have really wanted to see Alabama/LSU play again last year, but they would have even after their conference game due to their rankings.

It is a good start, but they need to ditch bowl games all together and go to a larger playoff system.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Are the conference bowl games still happening? I like the playoff system, but with other bowl games happening it kinda ruins it. I mean I wouldn't have really wanted to see Alabama/LSU play again last year, but they would have even after their conference game due to their rankings.
> 
> It is a good start, but they need to ditch bowl games all together and go to a larger playoff system.


I agree. The higher up's do not want that though. They say that extending the season is bad because the players are there for an education not sports. But when was the last time a stadium was packed with 90K people for a science experiment? :confused02:


----------

